# How to check 1-Phenyl-2-Nitropropene



## chubaca (Mar 10, 2022)

I recently bought 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene from China, and would like to know if it has to test if it is 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene. He has a sweet smell, or maybe a smell of perfume. How can I test? Anyone can help-me?


----------



## HEISENBERG

If your p2np is brown, then it should be dissolved in hot IPA alcohol, and then cooled in the freezer until the crystals fall out. They will need to be collected on the filter, and the dirty solution of alcohol will be thrown out.


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

Most likely P2NP is contaminated with unreacted precursor residues or decomposition has started. Recrystallization in the IPA is just right. If you need help, please contact me by pm.


----------



## chubaca

HEISENBERG said:


> If your p2np is brown, then it should be dissolved in hot IPA alcohol, and then cooled in the freezer until the crystals fall out. They will need to be collected on the filter, and the dirty solution of alcohol will be thrown out.



HEISENBERGMaybe 60C-70C for IPA temperature? Some specific ratio IPA : P2NP ? My Freezer reach -6C, it's enought ?


----------



## William Dampier

chubaca said:


> Maybe 60C-70C for IPA temperature? Some specific ratio IPA : P2NP ? My Freezer reach -6C, it's enought ?



chubaca50-60 alright. Freezer need lower temp, otherwise crystallization will be long. IPA take 1:1


----------



## chubaca

William Dampier said:


> 50-60 alright. Freezer need lower temp, otherwise crystallization will be long. IPA take 1:1



William DampierBefore your reply, I mixed 800ml of IPA with 90gr of P2NP and put it on freezer, after 5 hours... Do these images show that I'm on the right track or wrong?








Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON (Mar 12, 2022)

In appearance, very dirty p2np. Drain the alcohol and do another recrystallization. Send us photos. The ideal product looks like this.
Recrystallization:




Product:


----------



## William Dampier

Dirty IPA pour out of the bottle (through the fabric), pour pure IPA and shake.


----------

